# Thriller:Assassins, smugglers, high-tech spies... a career in tatters: Eavesdrop



## Ian Coates (Dec 29, 2014)

*Diamond smugglers.
A police conspiracy.
High tech spies.
Assassins intent on derailing Middle East peace talks.*

Customs Investigator James Winter must overcome them all if he is to save his career--and his life.

Winter, an ex-MI5 operative wrongly accused of colluding with a smuggling ring that has a suspicious knack of avoiding the traps set by his team, battles to clear his name. As his wife undergoes cancer treatment, he finds it hard to balance time at her bedside with action to vindicate himself.

After his suspension, he sets out to find how the smugglers manage the ring. An email from a bothersome high tech supplier prompts Winter to spring into action, putting him on the trail of a Mossad spy whom he discovered is somehow involved, and placing him right in front of the Syrian hit squad.

_Al-Jabib ran a gloved fingertip across the engraved skull and crossbones and felt a tingle of anticipation mix with his nerves. It was really happening; he, Bashar Al-Jabib, was about to initiate the most audacious operation in all Syrian history. He touched the locket that hung around his neck. "Mum and Dad, you'd be proud of me."_

In this fast-paced and suspenseful espionage thriller, Eavesdrop uncovers an even bigger catastrophe as James Winter stumbles into an international mystery involving Mossad, a Middle East terror plot to destabilize Israel and the global political climate. With the help of a dubious partner, Winter risks his life, but will he be able to stop an international conspiracy and clear his name?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the book! 

Much of what follows you should already be aware of, as it was included in the information you agreed to when you signed up. So please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  (The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so we post this note in every thread.  )

KBoards is a Fan forum for Readers, Writers and Kindle Lovers. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function or the Kboards bookmark tool available on each thread) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.* Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Ian Coates (Dec 29, 2014)

What do assassins, smugglers and high-tech spies have in common?


----------



## Ian Coates (Dec 29, 2014)

"For Burrows, revenge was as natural as breaking wind. Any chance of sleep was now gone. He stared at the ceiling for some time, an idea slowly gelling in his mind. He snatched up the phone and dialed Ellis from memory.

It rang for a long time before he heard a bleary voice at the other end. "I've got a job for you," Burrows said. "You're to kill a man for me."

From Eavesdrop by Ian Coates
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00R58OIJ4


----------



## Ian Coates (Dec 29, 2014)

Author Ian Coates talks about his debut thriller _Eavesdrop _and the inspiration behind it: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IqRegvnUidY


----------



## Ian Coates (Dec 29, 2014)

Eavesdrop paperback has been unleashed- face the assassins, spies & modern-day smugglers.

Author Ian Coates reads extracts from this thriller, Eavesdrop - http://www.iancoatesthrillers.co.uk/Thrillers_bk.html


----------



## Ian Coates (Dec 29, 2014)

Author Ian Coates was discussing his thriller Eavesdrop on Radio Dacorum's afternoon magazine show on Feb 6th. Listen to a recording here - http://www.iancoatesthrillers.co.uk/Events_bk.html


----------



## Ian Coates (Dec 29, 2014)

Author Ian Coates reads extracts from his debut thriller, Eavesdrop:
http://www.iancoatesthrillers.co.uk/Thrillers_bk.html


----------



## Ian Coates (Dec 29, 2014)

There's a nice on-line interview with the author of Eavesdrop on Lisa Haselton's blog: http://lisahaseltonsreviewsandinterviews.blogspot.co.uk/2015/01/interview-with-international-thriller.html


----------



## Ian Coates (Dec 29, 2014)

The San Francisco Book review praises Eavesdrop in its March 2015 round-up of mystery, crime and thriller novels: "the work of a new and welcome talent."

http://sanfranciscobookreview.com/2015/03/eavesdrop/


----------



## Ian Coates (Dec 29, 2014)

Crime Thriller Fella interviews thriller writer Ian Coates online: 
https://crimethrillerfella.wordpress.com/2015/03/16/the-intel-ian-coates/


----------



## Ian Coates (Dec 29, 2014)

The Murder&Mayhem website lists the thriller _Eavesdrop_ in its list of "ripping reads" for 2015.

https://murdermayhemandmore.wordpress.com/2015/04/01/ripping-reads-new-titles-offbeat-books-and-indie-authors/


----------



## Ian Coates (Dec 29, 2014)

Read the opening of the thriller Eavesdrop - https://www.facebook.com/IanCoatesThrillers


----------



## Ian Coates (Dec 29, 2014)

The main locations used in the thriller Eavesdrop are Helsinki in Finland and Rye on the English Sussex coast. Although Eavesdrop is based in 2014, one of the reasons Rye was selected was because of its long history with smuggling. The advantages it had in the past, like its easy access to Europe and quiet hidden inlets, are still applicable today. Novelist Ian Coates wrote about some of the area's history with smuggling in a recent blog:

https://iancoatesthrillers.wordpress.com/2014/09/25/romney-marsh-smugglers-a-violent-history/


----------



## Ian Coates (Dec 29, 2014)

It's not uncommon for Finland's temperature to drop to -20degC. When customs investigator James Winter follows a Mossad agent to Helsinki, he soon finds himself having to battle the freezing cold as well as a group of assassins.

Read Eavesdrop - an exciting thriller available from Amazon and book shops: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/1628279753/









_(photo: Graham Stafford)_


----------



## Ian Coates (Dec 29, 2014)

If you use Facebook, you can like this author's Facebook page here: 
https://www.facebook.com/IanCoatesThrillers


----------



## Ian Coates (Dec 29, 2014)

Rye on the South Coast of England has a long history with smuggling, which is one of the reasons it was chosen as the location for the first half of Eavesdrop, the thriller that takes us inside the workings of modern day smugglers.

More details of its smuggling history can be found here: https://iancoatesthrillers.wordpress.com/2014/09/25/romney-marsh-smugglers-a-violent-history/


----------



## Ian Coates (Dec 29, 2014)

Finland in winter - beautiful or dangerous? In _Eavesdrop_, Customs Investigator James Winter finds he has to battle the weather as much as a team of assassins.









(photo: courtesy of Graham Stafford)


----------



## Ian Coates (Dec 29, 2014)

If you fancy some holiday reading, how about trying this page-turning thriller.

Here's a short extract...

Winter pulled out the pouch of lock picks he'd kept in his coat since arriving in Finland. They had been a present from a dubious contact a lifetime ago.

He was rusty at this, and took over a minute before he felt the satisfying movement of the tumblers and could open the door.

He swept his flashlight around the dark room and froze. A body slumped motionless under the window.....



http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/1628279753/


----------



## Ian Coates (Dec 29, 2014)

Learn more about author Ian Coates and his book Eavesdrop from the website, www.iancoatesthrillers.co.uk


----------



## Ian Coates (Dec 29, 2014)

Many Amazon reviewers describe Eavesdrop by Ian Coates as "page turning."


----------



## Ian Coates (Dec 29, 2014)

Eavesdrop just gained another 3 great 5* Amazon reviews over the weekend, with comments like: "twists and turns", "a master of description" and "I really enjoyed... how the different scenarios tied into each other."


----------



## Ian Coates (Dec 29, 2014)

The publisher added the tag "a Mossad thriller" to the novel. Personally I'm not sure I'd classify it as that - although Mossad plays a key part in the overall plot, the Mossad agent himself isn't give massive page space. It's written more from the angle of the Customs Investigation Officer.


----------



## Ian Coates (Dec 29, 2014)

Congratulations to Jason from Bournemouth, England, who won a paperback copy of this page-turning thriller in our summer Facebook free prize draw.


----------



## Ian Coates (Dec 29, 2014)

I like this short extract about the protagonist Al-Jabib:

"Al-Jabib caught sight of himself in the rear view mirror and grinned at his reflection.  He was as cunning as one of the wolves in the Syrian mountains, a match for any traitor...."


----------



## Ian Coates (Dec 29, 2014)

Only one day to go before Cyber Monday's special price on the Kindle edition of the thriller Eavesdrop - only 99c during Monday. Meet its assassins, smugglers and high-tech spies.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00R58OIJ4


----------



## Ian Coates (Dec 29, 2014)

This extract is a nice introduction to Burrows, one of the smugglers:

For Burrows, revenge was as natural as breaking wind.  Any chance of sleep was now gone.  He stared at the ceiling for some time, an idea slowly gelling in his mind.  He snatched up the phone and dialled Ellis from memory.
It rang for a long time before he heard a bleary voice at the other end.  ‘I’ve got a job for you,’ Burrows said.  ‘You’re to kill a man for me.’


----------



## Ian Coates (Dec 29, 2014)

Here's one of the Tweets about the book from the author @ian_coates_

How does one #Customs officer end up saving the U.S. president's life? Read #Eavesdrop, a #Mossad #spy #thriller http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00R58OIJ4


----------



## Ian Coates (Dec 29, 2014)

Eavesdrop has just received another couple of 5* award on Amazon.com - "A Good read" and "There has to be someone to make things right in the world and the Mossad does it..."


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

Your book sounds interesting. I have added it to my Amazon Wish list.


----------



## Ian Coates (Dec 29, 2014)

CSWCLynn said:


> Your book sounds interesting. I have added it to my Amazon Wish list.


Thanks for adding Eavesdrop to your Amazon wish list, Lynn. I hope you enjoy the read when you get it.


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

You're welcome. I have a feeling I will enjoy it.


----------



## Ian Coates (Dec 29, 2014)

Assent Publishing have released a small free e-book to accompany Eavesdrop - It's called High Tech & The Modern Thriller: "a peak behind the scenes." You can get it for free here: http://assentpublishing.com/webforms/eavesdropbonus.aspx


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

Way cool thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Ian Coates (Dec 29, 2014)

The second part of the thriller Eavesdrop occurs in Finland in Winter, where it can get very cold and desolate. Here's a photo, courtesy of a friend. Great inspiriation for the thriller's climax.


----------



## Ian Coates (Dec 29, 2014)

One of the Tweets from the publisher, Bad Day Books, to introduce this thriller: "#Assassins #smugglers & #spies have 1 thing in common. And it cost James Winter his career."


----------



## Ian Coates (Dec 29, 2014)

Another great Amazon review for the thriller Eavesdrop this week: "A fascinating scenario and quite believable, especially the conclusion. Looking forward to the next stories and more exciting moments in the future."


----------



## Ian Coates (Dec 29, 2014)

The author's blog on tech dealt recently with the reality of tech in fiction- see "James Bond Gadgets - Fact or Fiction?"

https://iancoatesthrillers.wordpress.com/2016/03/31/the-james-bonds-gadgets-fact-or-fiction/


----------



## Ian Coates (Dec 29, 2014)

Bad Day Books (the publisher of Eavesdrop) tweeted, "#revenge was as natural as breaking wind. He stared at the ceiling, an idea slowly gelling&#8230; @ian_coates_ http://amzn.to/14WhAvg"


----------



## Ian Coates (Dec 29, 2014)

Assent publishing tweeted recently, "How can a #Mossad #spy boost his #pension? Dangerous results in #thriller #Eavesdrop".


----------



## Ian Coates (Dec 29, 2014)

Congrats to Jennifer from St Helens, Merseyside, who won a signed paperback copy of the thriller Eavesdrop in the July Goodreads giveaway.

http://www.iancoatesthrillers.co.uk/News_bk.html


----------



## Ian Coates (Dec 29, 2014)

I like this short extract from a chapter about Burrows, one of the smugglers:

_"By the time he finally sank into the leather chair in his lounge, he reckoned most of the Southeast's criminal population knew that two thousand pounds was on offer for details of the photographed man. They also knew that if what they told him was wrong, he would break every bone in their body. He guessed he had initiated the biggest underworld hunt England had ever known. The thought pleased him."_


----------



## Ian Coates (Dec 29, 2014)

A recent Amazon.com reviewer wrote, "The characters are believable and the plot has you guessing all the way through. I never would have seen some of the events coming honestly, and I read a lot. The struggle James Winter goes through in an attempt to uncover the mysteries stacking up around his job had me turning pages."


----------



## Ian Coates (Dec 29, 2014)

Here's a short passage from chapter 3 of the thriller Eavesdrop. It gives us an introduction to the book's hero James Winter -


Winter opened the boot and pulled the battered briefcase from its hiding place beneath the carpet, a bygone from his years at MI5.  All the memories flooded back as he spun the combination.  They had been good times. Until that night up north.

The scenes from the Manchester street a lifetime ago flared briefly in his mind.  He could taste the blood in his mouth, feel the gun fire, hear the screaming, see the four of them vault the low wall towards him....

Winter screwed up his eyes as he pushed the horrors out of his head.  He searched through the tools, bits of electronic equipment, and lengths of wire before zipping a few old friends into his pocket.  Quietly closing the boot, he studied the warehouse.


----------



## Ian Coates (Dec 29, 2014)

The thriller Eavesdrop has just been relaunched in both paperback and Kindle.



Meet the spies, diamond smugglers and assassins; face the bitter snow of northern Finland....


----------



## Ian Coates (Dec 29, 2014)

An Amazon UK reviewer recently praised Eavesdrop in this way: "I found 'Eavesdrop' an impressively gripping thriller close to anything Daniel Silva has written."


----------



## Ian Coates (Dec 29, 2014)

Glad to hear the next thriller is well on the way...


----------



## Ian Coates (Dec 29, 2014)

The thriller Eavesdrop is in the running for one of Goodread's Book of the Month.


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

Ian Coates said:


> The thriller Eavesdrop is in the running for one of Goodread's Book of the Month.


Congratulations!


----------



## Ian Coates (Dec 29, 2014)

Amazon is currently running a 3d special price on the thriller Eavesdrop - only 99p/$1.24 for 3 days. 

Grab it now and come face-to-face with its assassins, spies & high-tech smugglers....


----------



## Ian Coates (Dec 29, 2014)

From an #electronics #radio specialist- #Eavesdrop: a #high-tech #thriller with unique authenticity #technology #spy


----------



## Ian Coates (Dec 29, 2014)

The author's blog this month deals with the question of how modern technology can make things harder for today's thriller writers.

http://www.iancoatesthrillers.co.uk/Blog_bk.html


----------



## Ian Coates (Dec 29, 2014)

Short quote from the book:

"For Burrows, revenge was as natural as breaking wind. He stared at the ceiling for some time, an idea slowly gelling....

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01MUKGDDX


----------



## Ian Coates (Dec 29, 2014)

The second part of the author's blog on how modern technology affects plotlines is now available. Does tech make it more difficult to generate suspense, or does it give new opportunities for plot lines?

https://iancoatesthrillers.wordpress.com/2017/07/20/high-tech-the-modern-author-pt2/


----------



## Ian Coates (Dec 29, 2014)

Assassins intent on derailing MiddleEast peace talks - what can 1 man do to stop them? A page-turning thriller.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01MUKGDDX
http://www.iancoatesthrillers.co.uk/


----------



## Ian Coates (Dec 29, 2014)

Assassins intent on derailing MiddleEast peace talks - what can 1 man do to stop them?

Eavesdrop - a tense pageturner. Face its assassins, smugglers and high-tech spies....

More from the author's website: http://www.iancoatesthrillers.co.uk/

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01MUKGDDX


----------



## Ian Coates (Dec 29, 2014)

One of the many great Amazon reviews, this one from the UK site: "Highly recommended. I really enjoyed this read, a great mix of detective work and "what would I do" reality moments that keep this story spinning along nicely. The tech parts of the story are fresh enough to make for an interesting plot but without being heavy or off-putting for the non geek. The climax of the book will have you flicking through the pages as fast as you can as the excitement builds. I'd love to read more James Winter stories..."

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B01MUKGDDX/


----------



## Ian Coates (Dec 29, 2014)

There's a poll running on Goodreads at the moment to see which book blurb is best for this thriller. See what's your favourite:

https://www.goodreads.com/poll/show/162290


----------



## Ian Coates (Dec 29, 2014)

Nice new review on Goodreads:

I just finished Eavesdrop by Ian Coates. I've never read a mystery/thriller involving a customs inspector in the UK and it was quite intriguing to find out what they do.
Eavesdrop revolves around the efforts of Custom Inspector James Winter as he attempts to run down a smuggling ring. He soon finds himself caught up in international espionage and a terrorist cell intent on igniting war in the Middle East.

The author fleshes out characters very well and is also adept at plotting out the fiendish shenanigans of the terrorists. I was gripped with anticipation right to the very end. I thoroughly enjoyed reading the book and I recommend it highly. I'm looking forward to the Goodreads Author's release of his second thriller, The Rival.


----------



## Ian Coates (Dec 29, 2014)

Audible Studios just produced an audio-book version of this thriller. TV actor Simon Darwen gives a voice to its assassins, smugglers and high-tech spies.

US: https://www.audible.com/pd/Eavesdrop-Audiobook/B07K6T3NDV
UK: https://www.audible.co.uk/pd/Eavesdrop-Audiobook/B07K6R3R85


----------



## Ian Coates (Dec 29, 2014)

The ITW's webpage has a free giveaway for the audio-book version of the thriller Eavesdrop.

http://www.thebigthrill.org/giveaway/


----------



## Ian Coates (Dec 29, 2014)

The characters speak for themselves on the author's website:

http://www.iancoatesthrillers.co.uk/Characters.html


----------



## Ian Coates (Dec 29, 2014)

Another 5* review on Amazon: "a fast paced, exciting international thriller. Detailed, well written and with a likeable protagonist."

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01MUKGDDX


----------



## Ian Coates (Dec 29, 2014)

Also available as an audioboook...

https://www.audible.co.uk/pd/Eavesdrop-Audiobook/B07K6R3R85


----------



## Ian Coates (Dec 29, 2014)

Here's a tiny extract from the thriller to give a small taster:

The Syrian turned to Halutz.  ‘Why have you been following me?  Forever sniffing round my heels in England like some street dog.’
Halutz said nothing.
‘I know a lot about you, you know: Solomon Halutz, sixty-four, born in New York, trained in economics at Yale, recruited by Mossad in 1972.  Married for nearly forty years until your wife was killed in a car accident.  Your father died six years ago; your elderly mother still lives in Israel; your sister, Miriam, married an American and is living in The States.  More than can be said for my family.’  He almost spat the last words as though they left a bad taste in his mouth.  ‘You see, I know all about you.  I know it off by heart.  So tell me, why are you here?’
Halutz still didn’t answer.
‘Why are you in Finland?’ the leader screamed.
No reply.  Just the gentle rustle of trees in the wind.
Without warning, he whipped up the machine gun one-handed and squeezed the trigger.


----------



## Ian Coates (Dec 29, 2014)

The characters of the book talk briefly about themselves here:
http://www.iancoatesthrillers.co.uk/Characters.html


----------



## Ian Coates (Dec 29, 2014)

A taut suspense thriller...

With assassins & spies at your heels and your career in tatters, to fight is the only answer.

4* rating on Amazon: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Eavesdrop-Gripping-International-Spy-Thriller-ebook/dp/B01MUKGDDX/


----------



## Ian Coates (Dec 29, 2014)

In the UK, VAT has been removed from e-books  so we've been able to reduce the price of the Kindle version of the thriller Eavesdrop. Now you can face its assassins, high-tech spies, and smugglers for £3.29.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B01MUKGDDX/


----------



## Ian Coates (Dec 29, 2014)

There's also an audio version of this thriller that unleashes the assassins, spies, and high-tech smugglers. Meet Customs Investigator James Winter as he battles to salvage his career while trying to prevent an atrocity that is set to shake the Middle East.

https://www.audible.co.uk/pd/Eavesdrop-Audiobook/B07K6R3R85


----------



## Ian Coates (Dec 29, 2014)

As well as a Kindle version, there's also audio and paperback available.


----------



## Ian Coates (Dec 29, 2014)

The characters of the book talk briefly about themselves here:
Ian Coates - characters


----------



## Ian Coates (Dec 29, 2014)

Another great 5* review for this on Amazon: "*Fantastic*. I was totally absorbed in the story I read right through. An author to follow."


----------

